# Mmmmm dinner



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

before









after


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Looks great.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

could it still swim?? just joking lol. healthy meal.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

lookks great,tasty im sure...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What kind of corn is that? Ambrosia Hybrid?

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was good eats I know!


----------

